# Internet in Denia



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

We have recently moved to Els Poblets – near Denia – and are looking for a reliable internet provider. As we work from home reliability is really important. We have heard that some companies have no support on the weekends and if there are any problems, you have to wait till Monday to get help.
Any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pambie said:


> We have recently moved to Els Poblets – near Denia – and are looking for a reliable internet provider. As we work from home reliability is really important. We have heard that some companies have no support on the weekends and if there are any problems, you have to wait till Monday to get help.
> Any advice would be most welcome.


yep - there are a few companies in this area without weekend support - or they SAY there's support but in practice there isn't........


all are British-run or have English names, so maybe avoid them?

I have a friend in Els Poblets who is always complaining about her internet - I'll ask her what she's doing at the moment for you


----------



## Pambie (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pambie said:


> Thanks


general consensus of opinion is that aeromax. The Wireless Company - Contacto is the best for Els Poblets


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pambie said:


> We have recently moved to Els Poblets – near Denia – and are looking for a reliable internet provider. As we work from home reliability is really important. We have heard that some companies have no support on the weekends and if there are any problems, you have to wait till Monday to get help.
> Any advice would be most welcome.


I don't know any internet supplier here who has weekend support. If you need it that desperately then you need a second back-up supplier.


----------



## goodlime (Jan 11, 2011)

I just signed up with JazzTel for a telephone line and ADSL (VDSL) connection for my flat in the centre of Denia. Their site is all in Spanish, but they come recommended to me by a Spanish friend.

I am an internet professional, so a reliable connection is of critical importance to me.

I would say that if you need a connection at all times, redundancy is the way to go. Support, even at weekend will not help if there is a network outage. If you have an ADSL broadband connection, and then a MiFi device with a mobile 3G connection as a backup, you can almost guarantee that you will never be without a connection. That is assuming there is 3G coverage in your area.

A MiFi device can be bought for around £40-50 on Amazon or many other places. Yoigo will sell you a SIM with 1Gb internet for around €10/month or PAYG. There is a Yoigo shop in Denia.


----------

